# ufc hall of fame



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

who should be in the ufc hall of fame right now?

here is my list:
Royce Gracie








here are some explanations:

MMA/UFC debut:1993 currently retired
first UFC champion (actually won quite a few) and was undefeated in the octagon until his fight with matt hughes


Ken Shamrock








MMA/UFC debut 1993
first to fight Royce to a draw after over half an hour in the longest match in UFC history, arguably first UFC heavyweight champion

Dan Severn








MMA/UFC debut 1994. still active with about 100 fights/wins
won a ufc tournament championship

Oleg Taktarov








MMA debut 1993 UFC debut 1995 currently retired
won a ufc tournament championship

Marco Ruas








MMA debuts in 1982 and 1992 before joining UFC in 1995. currently retired
won a ufc tournament championship

Don Frye








MMA/UFC debut in 1996. currently retired
won a ufc tournament championship

Mark Coleman








MMA/UFC debut in 1996. currently retired
tournament winner, first ufc heavyweight champion, pride owgp 2000 champion (tournament which included Royce Gracie, Sakuraba, Igor V, Mark Kerr and the like)

Vitor Belfort








mma debut in 1996 ufc debut in 1997. currently fights for middleweight title
came into ufc and was knocking everybody out left and right including tank, ferrozzo, wanderlei silva etc.

Tito Ortiz








MMA/UFC debut in 1997. 
longest reining 205 champion in ufc history, brought ufc into mainstream

Randy Couture








mma/ufc debut in 1997. is still a ufc contender.
multiple division champion, been from the beginning until today. cannot summarize him in one sentence

Chuck Liddell








mma/ufc debut in 1998. currently retired
legendary fights with the likes of tito and couture

Frank Shamrock








mma debut in 1994. ufc debut in 1997. currently retired
won the first 205 title beating tito ortiz, considered the better shamrock

Maurice Smith








mma debut in 1993. ufc debut in 1997. currently retired.
UFC champion, used his striking well in mma

Jerry Bohlander








won the first lightweight tournament, but also fought in open weight. was training at the lion's den along with the shamrocks and guy mezger.

Pat Miletich








mma debut in 1995. ufc debut in 1998. currently retired.
the first welterweight champion, creating his own camp that produced alot of american champions

Carlos Newton








mma debut in 1996(was fighting once a year) ufc debut in 1998. semi retired
beat pat miletich and arguably matt hughes in his title defense.

Matt Hughes








ufc debut in 1998 ufc debut in 1999. still a ufc contender
most ww title defenses

Ricco Rodriguez








mma debut in 1999 ufc debut in 2001. currently making a comeback
when he was champion there were talks of matching him with fedor. beat big nog in bjj by submission, arguably beat him in mma as well

Pedro Rizzo








mma debut in 1996 ufc debut in 1998.
vitor belfort type of knockout artist, but a true heavyweight

Andrei Arlovski








MMA debut in 1999. ufc debut in 2000.
former UFC heavyweight champion

Sean Sherk








MMA debut 1999. ufc debut 2001. current title contender 
former ufc lightweight champion

BJ Penn








mma/ufc debut in 2001. current ufc contender
former ufc lightweight champion and welterweight champion, defeated the top ranked lightweight and welterweight back to back Matt Hughes and Takanori Gomi. has the most lightweight title defenses.

other orgs:
Mas Funaki








currently retired
one of the founders of Pancrase

Minoru Suzuki








one of the founders of pancrase
currently retired

Bas Rutten








reportedly retired due to knee problems

Guy Mezger








currently retired

Rickson Gracie








other orgs:
mma debut in 1980, 1984 or 1994. currently retired undefeated at 11-0.
the pride version of royce gracie

Kazushi Sakuraba








mma debut in 1996. wants to fight for years to come though noticeble decline in ability.
the gracie killer, beat 4 gracies in a row including Royce

Igor Vovchanchyn








mma debut in 1995
won over 20 mma fights in a row

Cro Cop








mma debut in 2001
first succesful heavyweight kickboxer in mma (maybe except maurice smith). when he improved his grappling he was almost unbeatable, won the Pride OWGP

Nogueira brothers








revolutionized heavyweight BJJ

Fedor Emelianenko








mma debut in 2000
the GOAT

Fabricio Werdum








mma debut in 2002
beat the GOAT

Wanderlei Silva








mma debut in 1996
beat the Gracie hunter 3 times in brutal fashion

Dan Henderson








mma debut in 1997
first champion simultaneously in 2 weight classes (205 and 185)

Takanori Gomi








mma debut in 1998
lightweight tournament champion and lightweight champion (tend to stumble though)

early influences:
Muhammad Ali








inspired martial artists from every discipline with his personality

Sylvester Stallone









Mike Tyson








made boxing huge

Akira Maeda








combined wrestling with Judo

Antonio Inoki








the main man of puroresu (japanese pro wrestling) that jump started shooto, pancrase and eventually pride.

Nobohiku Takada








the man that started Pride, though most of his fights in MMA were worked

Alexander Karelin








possibly the greatest wrestler of all time

Boddhirama
introduced martial arts to China internal and external

Yip Man








Bruce lee's Wing Tsun teacher

Bruce Lee








with Enter the Dragon pioneered chinese martial arts around the world

Ed Parker








a follower of Bruce Lee

Dan Inosanto








another follower of Bruce lee

Nai Khanom Tom








pioneer of thai boxing

Mas Oyama









Chojun Miyagi









Yoshiji Soeno








was representing Karate defeating Muay Thai champions, which inspired Ryu of Street Fighter

Chuck Norris








proficient in Japanese martial arts and movie star

Jean Claude Van Damme









Jigoro Kano









Masahiko Kimura









Gene Labelle









the Gracies








the forerunners of UFC


refs:
Big John Mccarthy
Herb Dean

traingers/coaches:
Rudimar Fedrigo(chute boxe)
Greg Jackson (Jackson's)
John Hackelman (the pitt)
Randy Couture (extreme couture)
Ricardo Liborio (American top team)
Pat Miletich (Miletich fighting systems)
Delagraze
Vladimir Voronov (Red Devil)
Greg Nelson (Minnesota martial arts)

other:
Joe Rogan
Dana White
Bruce Buffer
the Ring girls

future:
Forrest and Bonnar
Rich Franklin
Frankie Edgar
Kenny Florian
GSP
Koscheck
Fitch
Shields
Anderson Silva
Machida
Shogun
Brock Lesnar

might eventually make it:
Maynard
Tyson Griffin
Lytle
Paulo Thiago
Thiago Alves
Karo Parisyan
Yushin Okami
Nate Marquardt
Chris Leben
Rashad Evans
Rampage
Thiago Silva
Carwin
Cain
JDS


----------



## TakedownKing (Aug 31, 2010)

Shouldnt a Hall of Fame only have members that have retired? I think its funny that half of the UFC Hall of Fame is still in the ring. To me thats just a selling point for the PPVs...if you look at the NBA Hall of Fame: Scottie Pippen and Karl Malone have just been introduced to that. 

We don't really have Hall of Fames here in Germany so I am not sure what the requirements are, but from my sense fighters should be in the Hall of Fame after they end their career.

Edit: Don't get me wrong. Randy, Chuck and Matt deserve to be there and I don't want to criticize their accomplishments, but it seems odd.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

At least half of the _future department_ wouldn't get in no matter what.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> who should be in the ufc hall of fame right now?
> 
> here is my list:
> Royce Gracie
> ...


fixed :thumb02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Damn you got the whole UFC in that mothafuka. you might as well throw in Kimbo slice


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't think the UFC Hall of Fame should be that big yet I think the UFC should have one person per year it's been around

HW - Dan Severn, Mark Coleman
LHW - Ken Shamrock, Randy Couture, Chuck Liddell
MW - Royce Gracie 
WW - Matt Hughes

So they should induct 10 more guys

HW - Don Frye, Vitor Belfort, Bas Rutten
LHW - Frank Shamrock, Forrest Griffin, Tito Ortiz
MW - Kazushi Sakuraba, Rich Franklin
WW - Pat Miletich
LW - BJ Penn

They should also do a Pride Class

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira
Mirko 'Cro Cop' Filipović 
Wanderlei Silva 
Mauricio "Shogun" Rua
Takanori Gomi 

With Henderson, Fedor, Little Nog, Rampage, and Kazuo Misaki as the second class when their careers wind down.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

James Toney was right about one thing. It makes a sport look like a joke if ppl are in the hall of fame before they retire.

They should retire and wait a few years.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i forgot to include bas >_<


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Tim Sylvia? Really?!? There are a lot of questionable choices, but this one really blows my mind.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> who should be in the ufc hall of fame right now?
> 
> here is my list:
> Royce Gracie
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cdtcpl said:


> Tim Sylvia? Really?!? There are a lot of questionable choices, but this one really blows my mind.


He has been on 13 UFC events, 9-4 in there(lost to Mir, Couture, Arlovski and Nogueira), fought in 9 title fights and is a 2 time champion.

I'd say he actually deserves a spot in the HOF, no matter what his become.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

xeberus said:


> fixed :thumb02:


so legends like Taktarov and Marco Ruas Maurice Smith Pat Miletich Ricco Rodriguez Pedro Rizzo are not hof worthy? you learn something new every day.

also Rich Franklin, Frank Mir, Tyson Griffin, Paulo Thiago will probably get in the hof eventually.

should mask be in the hof? not sure. if he does, so should tom attencio (the t-shirt division). i know hes dead but come on.

also how about this idea for the hof requirements: either being involved in MMA for 10 years or being released from ufc for 5 years

the new HOF would look something like this:
here is my list:
Royce Gracie
Ken Shamrock
Dan Severn
Oleg Taktarov
Marco Ruas
Don Frye
Mark Coleman
Vitor Belfort
Tito Ortiz
Randy Couture
Chuck Liddell
Frank Shamrock
Maurice Smith
Pat Miletich
Carlos Newton
Matt Hughes
Ricco Rodriguez
Andrei Arlovski
Pedro Rizzo

other orgs:
Rickson Gracie
Kazushi Sakuraba
Igor Vovchanchyn
Cro Cop
Nogueira brothers
Fedor Emelianenko
Fabricio Werdum
Wanderlei Silva
Dan Henderson
Takanori Gomi
Bas Rutten
Mauro Renallo
Stephan Quadros

refs:
Big John Mccarthy
Herb Dean

other:
Joe Rogan
Dana White
Bruce Buffer
the Ring girls
the t-shirt people (Mask,Attentio etc)


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> so legends like Taktarov and Marco Ruas Maurice Smith Pat Miletich Ricco Rodriguez Pedro Rizzo are not hof worthy? you learn something new every day.
> 
> also Rich Franklin, Frank Mir, Tyson Griffin, Paulo Thiago will probably get in the hof eventually.
> 
> ...


Nope.



days i learn something new i consider it a good day


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Rauno™ said:


> He has been on 13 UFC events, 9-4 in there(lost to Mir, Couture, Arlovski and Nogueira), fought in 9 title fights and is a 2 time champion.
> 
> I'd say he actually deserves a spot in the HOF, no matter what his become.


This isn't about what he has become, this is based on his performances in the UFC. You seem to forget he was on roids and got stripped of the belt. So there are a lot of questions about him prior to that which he tarnished, and afterwards he was never the same again. Tim Sylvia had the benefit of being in a very shallow HW division where most guys had 1 or 2 fights and then left. Tim Sylvia does not belong in the HOF, he would tarnish the names of the people around him.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

cdtcpl said:


> This isn't about what he has become, this is based on his performances in the UFC. You seem to forget he was on roids and got stripped of the belt. So there are a lot of questions about him prior to that which he tarnished, and afterwards he was never the same again. Tim Sylvia had the benefit of being in a very shallow HW division where most guys had 1 or 2 fights and then left. Tim Sylvia does not belong in the HOF, he would tarnish the names of the people around him.


sadly... yea,...


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> This isn't about what he has become, this is based on his performances in the UFC. You seem to forget he was on roids and got stripped of the belt. So there are a lot of questions about him prior to that which he tarnished, and afterwards he was never the same again. Tim Sylvia had the benefit of being in a very shallow HW division where most guys had 1 or 2 fights and then left. Tim Sylvia does not belong in the HOF, he would tarnish the names of the people around him.


Josh Barnett and Tim Sylvia are sadly linked to steroids. but you gotta consider the fact sylvia beat arlovski twice in a row without steroids


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

One person who should be considered (and just barely missed out on my list) was Evan Tanner.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> Josh Barnett and Tim Sylvia are sadly linked to steroids. but you gotta consider the fact sylvia beat arlovski twice in a row without steroids


Look at his performances post steroids. He had an impressive 2 wins out of 10 fights, and 1 of them was against Tra Telligman who was a nobody. Sure he had 1 good fight against Arlovski the second time, but the third time he sucked but managed to get a win. 

Tim Sylvia post steroids was a wreck of a fighter who fought not to lose, instead of going out to win. He didn't go through the same thing that Liddel and Hughes are going through where their time is setting and they are losing to a new generation. Tim Sylvia was never that good post steroids and it showed as he refused to, or couldn't, finish guys like Vera and Monson who he had reeling, or Arlovski who he failed to really engage even though he had KO'ed him before.

I've spent more time talking about Sylvia than he deserves. He was a nice coat rack to hang the belt on until real HW's arrived. When they did he got thrown out with the trash.



John8204 said:


> One person who should be considered (and just barely missed out on my list) was Evan Tanner.


I completely agree. The man was a fighter and would take on anyone and never had a boring fight.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

John8204 said:


> One person who should be considered (and just barely missed out on my list) was Evan Tanner.


he looked horrible against okami and grove, not even mentioning rich franklin who demolished him twice.

lets add justin levens and justin eilers while were at it


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

UFC86 said:


> he looked horrible against okami and grove, not even mentioning rich franklin who demolished him twice.
> 
> lets add justin levens and justin eilers while were at it


Dude, don't even compare that murdering piece of trash, Justin Levens, to Evan Tanner. 

Second, Evan Tannar was the first UFC MW champion with wins over Phil Baroni, Robbie Lawler, and David Terrel. Last I remember, his second fight with Rich Franklin was competitive until it was stopped due to a cut.

If we were to follow your example, which is to exclude everybody who looked bad in a fight then I guess nobody would get in the HOF. Randy Couture was KO'ed twice by Chuck Liddell. Matt Hughes got dominated by GSP twice and took a knee in the face by Thiago Alves. Chuck Liddell got KTFO in his last three fights. Does that mean they don't deserve to be in the hall of fame.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

To the OP

As much as I like Big John, Herb, the ring-girls and so on - should a referee ever get in? (no), should a ring-girl ever get in? (no)...

What do these people exactly contribute to the sport and it's development? The refs do their job for the atletic comissions that pays them and the ring-girls, pretty as they are, I would still enjoy the product if they weren't there...


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

just put every fighter that is fighting in the ufc in there and make it a joke!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

oh and while we're talking about ring girls, heres my top 10 ring girls (ufc, wec, strikeforce, bellator)

1. Arianny Celeste (UFC)
2. Rachelle Leah (UFC)
3. Natalie Skyy (strikeforce)
4. Ali Sonoma (UFC)
5. Natasha Wicks (UFC)
6. Monica Arteaga (Bellator)
7. Christie Cartwright (WEC)
8. Brittney Palmer (WEC)
9. Rebecca Love (UFC)
10. Mercedes Terell (Bellator)

p.s. even though they are ranked id hit any one of them 
i will not hit any ring girl except those that worked for the major orgs


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> To the OP
> 
> As much as I like Big John, Herb, the ring-girls and so on - should a referee ever get in? (no), should a ring-girl ever get in? (no)...
> 
> What do these people exactly contribute to the sport and it's development? The refs do their job for the atletic comissions that pays them and the ring-girls, pretty as they are, I would still enjoy the product if they weren't there...


ill show you
the refs are responsible for the matches being conducted properly. if a ref stops the fight too early, it may ruin the match. they have great effect on ufc.
the ring girls attract the crowds and keep them interested
look at the NBA hall of fame. you dont see them disregarding the refs.

also, the Fertittas should be included in the HOF but i thought it goes without saying, im mentioning them just in case


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

NBA has so much more history than the UFC and even there I think it's wrong inducting referees... They could go in a MMA HoF, but not the UFC HoF...

As for the ring-girls, how would you feel, fighting for the same company for 10-15 years straight, being 100% loyal and a ring-girl takes priority over you? And as for the argument that they attract people and keep them interested - If the sport in itself doesn't keep people's interest then those people need to watch something else, or go buy the latest Playboy... Simple as that


----------



## LuckyPunch (Aug 31, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> NBA has so much more history than the UFC and even there I think it's wrong inducting referees... They could go in a MMA HoF, but not the UFC HoF...
> 
> As for the ring-girls, how would you feel, fighting for the same company for 10-15 years straight, being 100% loyal and a ring-girl takes priority over you? And as for the argument that they attract people and keep them interested - If the sport in itself doesn't keep people's interest then those people need to watch something else, or go buy the latest Playboy... Simple as that


i have to agree on this one!


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

wow. forrest gump cant even defend the belt once and he is in the list. some of the lists on here are really downgrading what it means to be inducted into the hall of fame...


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Black_S15 said:


> wow. forrest gump cant even defend the belt once and he is in the list. some of the lists on here are really downgrading what it means to be inducted into the hall of fame...


Uhhh you clearly have no idea what Forrest has done for the company.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Uhhh you clearly have no idea what Forrest has done for the company.


uhhh i never said he hasnt done anything for the UFC. no doubt he has. but to be inducted in the hall of fame? the maint point im trying to make is, it should really take some big acheivements to be inducted into the hall of fame.. 

when i hear Forrest being a hall of famer, i have to think twice about it.

when i hear Chuck Liddell being in the hall of fame,i nod my head and go "yer thats right, no question"


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Black_S15 said:


> wow. forrest gump cant even defend the belt once and he is in the list. some of the lists on here are really downgrading what it means to be inducted into the hall of fame...


i did not include forrest for his accomplishments (winning tuf, beating shogun and rampage for the title, etc) but rather because dana was so enthusiastic about the first tuf finals in the match between bonnar and forrest. now personally i dont think bonnar is even ufc caliber, maybe bottom gatekeeper. but they will probably be somehow included.



Budhisten said:


> NBA has so much more history than the UFC and even there I think it's wrong inducting referees... They could go in a MMA HoF, but not the UFC HoF...
> 
> As for the ring-girls, how would you feel, fighting for the same company for 10-15 years straight, being 100% loyal and a ring-girl takes priority over you? And as for the argument that they attract people and keep them interested - If the sport in itself doesn't keep people's interest then those people need to watch something else, or go buy the latest Playboy... Simple as that


its true that the nba has bigger history, but remember that it was a different time and it took decades before the hall of fame was created.

as for the ring girls, id rather watch them then PAY for playboy. if you took a good look at arianny for example, you dont need playboy. you can play with her right there. she is walking around bouncing her boobs and when she finishes, she blows you a kiss. now i would want some arianny i dont know about you. actually, i would rather watch arianny then watch jon fitch fight.

now bringing the fact that the fighters work harder then the ring girls is meaningless. everybody knows that the fighters work the hardest in the business. that doesnt mean the hall of fame will consist of only fighters. at the same time (though i dont want to sound sexist) the ring girls, like most women, dont do much, simply put


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

The whole HOF is horrible the way the run it.. 

Some Members should have been inducted just yet and others should have been inducted already. the HOF should be very hard to get into.. not as easy as Forrest and Rich Franklin Future entrants..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah I think Don Frye and Frank Shamrock deserve entrance!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> as for the ring girls, id rather watch them then PAY for playboy. if you took a good look at arianny for example, you dont need playboy. you can play with her right there. she is walking around bouncing her boobs and when she finishes, she blows you a kiss. now i would want some arianny i dont know about you. actually, i would rather watch arianny then watch jon fitch fight.
> 
> now bringing the fact that the fighters work harder then the ring girls is meaningless. everybody knows that the fighters work the hardest in the business. that doesnt mean the hall of fame will consist of only fighters. at the same time (though i dont want to sound sexist) the ring girls, like most women, dont do much, simply put


You don't want to sound sexist but that is the way you come off mate... And yes, of course I enjoy watching Arianny BUT if anybody buys a UFC PPV to watch her strut her stuff over watching a fight, be it Jon Fitch or not, they either have to many money for their own good or need to get their priorities straight...
Yes, women should be in the UFC HoF someday, but not before they actually contribute to the sport (Like they are doing in StrikeForce and Japan) or take on some high management role (Long overdue BTW) and helps MMA develop drasticly... I know women fighting in the UFC isn't possible ATM, but lets face it, someday it will be... Women's fighting is growing and that's a fact...


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

UFC Hall of fame:

GSP
BJ Penn
Tito Ortiz
Chuck Liddell
Anderson Silva

So far thats it for me.

There are guys like KenFlo who are just beasts, but imo you should hold a title to get into the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

sNatch204 said:


> UFC Hall of fame:
> 
> GSP
> BJ Penn
> ...


+ matt hughes and Randy couture.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> You don't want to sound sexist but that is the way you come off mate... And yes, of course I enjoy watching Arianny BUT if anybody buys a UFC PPV to watch her strut her stuff over watching a fight, be it Jon Fitch or not, they either have to many money for their own good or need to get their priorities straight...
> Yes, women should be in the UFC HoF someday, but not before they actually contribute to the sport (Like they are doing in StrikeForce and Japan) or take on some high management role (Long overdue BTW) and helps MMA develop drasticly... I know women fighting in the UFC isn't possible ATM, but lets face it, someday it will be... Women's fighting is growing and that's a fact...


well i like to watch women like miesha tate fight because it gives an opportunity to see her roll around in her shorties. this is what appealing, and with the evolution of mma they might be rolling around in mud and the like. you have to realize that really GOOD women fighters like Cyborg and Kaufmann are just as much of a men as they are women. and this is not bashing or anything like that, they act like men look like men and fight like men, and thats a fact. nobody can beat cyborg because she fights like a man. im not even sure if men can beat cyborg. women are mostly good for homemaking, and thats not sexist thats how they are



sNatch204 said:


> UFC Hall of fame:
> 
> GSP
> BJ Penn
> ...


----------



## TakedownKing (Aug 31, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> so when you look at boxers and basketball players they all won a title before entering the boxing or basketball hall of fame? this is just rediculous. if you are famous=you get into the hall of fame. the fighters i listed are famous, therefore they should be in the hall of fame. also they were great fighters and world class


I don't really think it is ridiculous, because the amount of fighters competing is just not as big as in basketball for example. You can be an outstanding player without a title, but in fighting if you are outstanding you will most likely have a title.


----------



## mma_official (Feb 6, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> To the OP
> 
> As much as I like Big John, Herb, the ring-girls and so on - should a referee ever get in? (no), should a ring-girl ever get in? (no)...
> 
> What do these people exactly contribute to the sport and it's development? The refs do their job for the atletic comissions that pays them and the ring-girls, pretty as they are, I would still enjoy the product if they weren't there...


I disagree wholeheartedly. If there EVER was an official that belongs in the hall of fame it's Big John. He almost single-handedly created the rules of the sport. Nearly every major rule that you recognize in the sport was created by him. He, along with Nick Lembo, were responsible for codifying the unified rules, which was instrumental to the UFC going mainstream and MMA being regulated throughout the country. In all candor if it weren't for Big John there would probably be no MMA in general and no UFC in particular. 

In addition to that he has reffed over 1000 bouts in the UFC and still has reffed more bouts than any other referee.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

mma_official said:


> I disagree wholeheartedly. If there EVER was an official that belongs in the hall of fame it's Big John. He almost single-handedly created the rules of the sport. Nearly every major rule that you recognize in the sport was created by him. He, along with Nick Lembo, were responsible for codifying the unified rules, which was instrumental to the UFC going mainstream and MMA being regulated throughout the country. In all candor if it weren't for Big John there would probably be no MMA in general and no UFC in particular.
> 
> In addition to that he has reffed over 1000 bouts in the UFC and still has reffed more bouts than any other referee.


Yes, he has contributed greatly to the sport and the UFC... But he should not get in the HoF because he is the greatest referee that ever lived... Him being part of creating the rules and promoting the sport could qualify him but I don't think so, that's my personal opinion... Yes, he should possibly be in an MMA HoF but not the UFC HoF...


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> NBA has so much more history than the UFC and even there I think it's wrong inducting referees... They could go in a MMA HoF, but not the UFC HoF...
> 
> As for the ring-girls, how would you feel, fighting for the same company for 10-15 years straight, being 100% loyal and a ring-girl takes priority over you? And as for the argument that they attract people and keep them interested - If the sport in itself doesn't keep people's interest then those people need to watch something else, or go buy the latest Playboy... Simple as that


i think you fail to understand that ufc is part of mma, a major part of mma, and represents mma.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I do know that UFC is a major, major part of MMA but UFC = MMA is a narrowminded point of view... They are the biggest but they were not the first and in some people's mind not the best (In my mind they are but that doesn't matter)... I'm just asking you to realize that MMA is more than the UFC


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> I do know that UFC is a major, major part of MMA but UFC = MMA is a narrowminded point of view... They are the biggest but *they were not the first and in some people's mind not the best *(In my mind they are but that doesn't matter)... I'm just asking you to realize that MMA is more than the UFC


enlighten me who were the first, and moreso, whos the best? maybe Pride was better years ago when they existed, but so what it doesnt matter, is pride better then ufc now?

ufc was the first and the best, and now they have complete control of mma, deal with it. they are the NBA, NFL, etc. of MMA.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I rather like the system they have now, of at most one a year. Its pretty obvious Wandy, cro cop, and nog will have to wait until at least the UFC can publicly aknowledge fedor before they are even in consideration. It makes it a guessing game as to whos next, although Matt Hughes was at the top of the list for a while before his induction.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> enlighten me who were the first, and moreso, whos the best? maybe Pride was better years ago when they existed, but so what it doesnt matter, is pride better then ufc now?
> 
> ufc was the first and the best, and now they have complete control of mma, deal with it. they are the NBA, NFL, etc. of MMA.


Yes they were the first - in Northern America if that is what you mean... Shooto started all the way back in '85...

As I mentioned in my previous post I too think the UFC is the best promotion so there's no reason to get hostile now... As much as I enjoy their product I'm still not willing to say UFC = MMA...


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Yes they were the first - in Northern America if that is what you mean... Shooto started all the way back in '85...
> 
> As I mentioned in my previous post I too think the UFC is the best promotion so there's no reason to get hostile now... As much as I enjoy their product I'm still not willing to say UFC = MMA...


shooto was more of a grappling organization then a fighting org. the Gracies founded ufc out of vale tudo, which was no holds barred, and the ufc turned it into MMA.

maybe UFC not equal MMA now, but in a few years it will. they already expanding into Europe (British isles, Germany), Australia, Asia, North America and Brazil. soon they will be global and have all the fighters.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I haven't said anything about the future... Just trying to state my personal view on the subject and you seem to get very offended :/


----------



## TakedownKing (Aug 31, 2010)

@UFC86: As a Noob it really annoys me that I don't read about the accomplishments of fighters and why they should be in the Hall of Fame, but about who was first and even more which organisation will rule MMA in the future. I thought this was an interesting topic at first, but now I am just bored every time I check back.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

here are some explanations:

*Royce Gracie*- first UFC champion (actually won quite a few) and was undefeated in the octagon until his fight with matt hughes
*Ken Shamrock*- first to fight Royce to a draw after over half an hour in the longest match in UFC history, arguably first UFC heavyweight champion
tournament winners: *Dan Severn, oleg taktarov, marco ruas, don frye*
*Mark Coleman*-tournament winner, first ufc heavyweight champion, pride owgp 2000 champion (tournament which included Royce Gracie, Sakuraba, Igor V, Mark Kerr and the like)
*Vitor Belfort*- came into ufc and was knocking everybody out left and right including tank, ferrozzo, wanderlei silva etc.
*Tito Ortiz*- longest reining 205 champion in ufc history, brought ufc into mainstream
*Randy Couture*-multiple division champion, been from the beginning until today. cannot summarize him in one sentence
*Chuck Liddell*- legendary fights with the likes of tito and couture
*Frank Shamrock*- won the first 205 title beating tito ortiz, considered the better shamrock
*Maurice Smith*-UFC champion, used his striking well in mma
*Pat Miletich*- the first welterweight champion, creating his own camp that produced alot of american champions
*Carlos Newton*- beat pat miletich and arguably matt hughes in his title defense.
*Matt Hughes*- most ww title defenses
*Ricco Rodriguez*-when he was champion there were talks of matching him with fedor. beat big nog in bjj by submission, arguably beat him in mma as well
*Pedro Rizzo*- vitor belfort type of knockout artist, but a true heavyweight

other orgs:
*Rickson Gracie*- the pride version of royce gracie
*Kazushi Sakuraba*- the gracie killer, beat 4 gracies in a row including Royce
*Cro Cop*-first succesful heavyweight kickboxer in mma. when he improved his grappling he was almost unbeatable, won the Pride OWGP
*Nogueira brothers*- revolutionized heavyweight BJJ
*Fedor Emelianenko*-the greatest ever
*Fabricio Werdum*-beat the greatest ever
*Wanderlei Silva*- beat the Gracie hunter 3 times in brutal fashion
*Dan Henderson*-first champion simultaneously in 2 weight classes (205 and 185)
*Takanori Gomi*-lightweight tournament champion and lightweight champion (tend to stumble though)


----------



## TakedownKing (Aug 31, 2010)

It paid of to check back this time  Thanks!
Interesting facts and good explanation why you think they should be in the HoF.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, just wow. Every solid fighter I guess should be in. WAAAAAAY too many fighters.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I hate when theres a ton of guys in the HOF it just hurts the name tag the more people that are in it IMO. It should be a very prestigious group, where you have had to do something pretty spectacular in the UFC to be in there, not just win a title once and have a couple decent wins under your name. IMO only Hughes, Liddell and Royce have earned there names in the HoF.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> I hate when theres a ton of guys in the HOF it just hurts the name tag the more people that are in it IMO. It should be a very prestigious group, where you have had to do something pretty spectacular in the UFC to be in there, not just win a title once and have a couple decent wins under your name. IMO only Hughes, Liddell and Royce have earned there names in the HoF.


people dont understand what a hall of fame is. you cannot have only 3 people in the hall of fame. look at basketball, boxing, pro wrestling, nfl etc hall of fames. they have a bunch of different hall of famers from alot of different connections to the sport, and they induct yearly. i just highlighted the achievements of fighters who should be in the hall of fame. who should not be in the hall of fame? fighters that won a title maybe once and didnt do anything spectacular, like dave menne, murilo bustamante, matt serra, jens pulver, evan tanner and the like, although im sure some will consider they should be in the hall of fame.


----------



## sNatch204 (Oct 13, 2006)

Black_S15 said:


> + matt hughes and Randy couture.


They are already in it.

I was saying future hall of famers btw guys. I didnt meant they should be in it right now. The guys i mentioned will 100% be in the hof once they retire.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

UFC86 said:


> people dont understand what a hall of fame is. you cannot have only 3 people in the hall of fame. look at basketball, boxing, pro wrestling, nfl etc hall of fames. they have a bunch of different hall of famers from alot of different connections to the sport, and they induct yearly.


All those sports have far more athletes competing in them compared to MMA and they've all been around for 100 years or so, if not more. MMA is arguably only around 15-20 years old, how many Hall of Famers did the NHL have in 1930? Probably in the single digits, if any, I don't know if they even had a Hall of Fame back then. In another 80 years the MMA Hall of Fame will have dozens of members if the sport keeps growing and is still around then. MMA is still a young sport, there's plenty of time to fill out the HoF.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> people dont understand what a hall of fame is. you cannot have only 3 people in the hall of fame. look at basketball, boxing, pro wrestling, nfl etc hall of fames. they have a bunch of different hall of famers from alot of different connections to the sport, and they induct yearly. i just highlighted the achievements of fighters who should be in the hall of fame. who should not be in the hall of fame? fighters that won a title maybe once and didnt do anything spectacular, like dave menne, murilo bustamante, matt serra, *jens pulver*, evan tanner and the like, although im sure some will consider they should be in the hall of fame.


personally, im insulted. a thread on the UFC hall of fame when Jens Pulver isnt considered worth of a spot? wow, just wow.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Syxx Paq said:


> personally, im insulted. a thread on the UFC hall of fame when Jens Pulver isnt considered worth of a spot? wow, just wow.


Plus he has that victory over Rob Emerson.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

aerius said:


> All those sports have far more athletes competing in them compared to MMA and they've all been around for 100 years or so, if not more. *MMA is arguably only around 15-20 years old, how many Hall of Famers did the NHL have in 1930?* Probably in the single digits, if any, I don't know if they even had a Hall of Fame back then. In another 80 years the MMA Hall of Fame will have dozens of members if the sport keeps growing and is still around then. MMA is still a young sport, there's plenty of time to fill out the HoF.


what people dont understand is that MMA may be about 20 years old, martial arts are the oldest form of sports. since the development of techniques in wrestling, boxing, kickboxing, BJJ, Judo, ***** karate and muay thai we currently have the best fighters of all times. there may never be better fighters then Anderson Silva, GSP and Fedor, and maybe never were. they are the best because all the styles that were developed thousands and hundreds of years are at their peak now. all these other sports were invented more recently and developed more recently. a guy like werdum or couture can beat any martial artist on the planet outside of mma (watch Couture vs Toney). you dont think its a good enough achievement to be in the hall of fame? when you can beat martial artists from dozens of different disciplines (like royce gracie did) you dont think it warrents you in the hall of fame? a hall of famer from ufc can beat any hall of famer in boxing in a real fight. but then people say "theyre not good enough to be in the hall of fame"....

and second, i didnt mention NHL.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think many of those early fights should be in the Hall of Fame, but Dana is a stuborn jackass and is selective!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> what people dont understand is that MMA may be about 20 years old, martial arts are the oldest form of sports. since the development of techniques in wrestling, boxing, kickboxing, BJJ, Judo, ***** karate and muay thai we currently have the best fighters of all times. there may never be better fighters then Anderson Silva, GSP and Fedor, and maybe never were. they are the best because all the styles that were developed thousands and hundreds of years are at their peak now. all these other sports were invented more recently and developed more recently. a guy like werdum or couture can beat any martial artist on the planet outside of mma (watch Couture vs Toney). you dont think its a good enough achievement to be in the hall of fame? when you can beat martial artists from dozens of different disciplines (like royce gracie did) you dont think it warrents you in the hall of fame? a hall of famer from ufc can beat any hall of famer in boxing in a real fight. but then people say "theyre not good enough to be in the hall of fame"....
> 
> and second, i didnt mention NHL.


Who are you to say that Silva, Fedor, GSP and so on are the best we will ever see? Have you actually visited the future or why are you so certain?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> Who are you to say that Silva, Fedor, GSP and so on are the best we will ever see? Have you actually visited the future or why are you so certain?


Rob Emerson said it was so.

You dare go against his word? Shame on you.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> what people dont understand is that MMA may be about 20 years old, martial arts are the oldest form of sports. since the development of techniques in wrestling, boxing, kickboxing, BJJ, Judo, ***** karate and muay thai we currently have the best fighters of all times. there may never be better fighters then Anderson Silva, GSP and Fedor, and maybe never were. they are the best because all the styles that were developed thousands and hundreds of years are at their peak now. all these other sports were invented more recently and developed more recently. a guy like werdum or couture can beat any martial artist on the planet outside of mma (watch Couture vs Toney). you dont think its a good enough achievement to be in the hall of fame? when you can beat martial artists from dozens of different disciplines (like royce gracie did) you dont think it warrents you in the hall of fame? a hall of famer from ufc can beat any hall of famer in boxing in a real fight. but then people say "theyre not good enough to be in the hall of fame"....
> 
> and second, i didnt mention NHL.


Are you Marty McFly?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Are you Marty McFly?


i try to be


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> people dont understand what a hall of fame is. you cannot have only 3 people in the hall of fame. look at basketball, boxing, pro wrestling, nfl etc hall of fames. they have a bunch of different hall of famers from alot of different connections to the sport, and they induct yearly. i just highlighted the achievements of fighters who should be in the hall of fame. who should not be in the hall of fame? fighters that won a title maybe once and didnt do anything spectacular, like dave menne, murilo bustamante, matt serra, jens pulver, evan tanner and the like, although im sure some will consider they should be in the hall of fame.


Your logic is so flawed it is almost comical. 

You are basically saying any fighter who has won a title and didn't even defend it should be in. Other sports have hundreds more competitors that are active each year. other sports have had 50+ more years to add HOFers.

Just because the UFC is young, and has few HOFers now doesn't mean they should be in a hurry to expand the HOF. 

How many HOFers were there in the NFL 15 years into its existence? The NFL/AFL has bee around since the 20s and 30s. The fricken HOF didn't even start until 1963, and there was 17 members inducted after 30+ years of football and hundreds more athletes than the UFC has.

Your list makes no sense. But i assume you don't know much about other sports and the premise of Hall of Fame's.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Your logic is so flawed it is almost comical.
> 
> You are basically saying any fighter who has won a title and didn't even defend it should be in. Other sports have hundreds more competitors that are active each year. other sports have had 50+ more years to add HOFers.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the boxing hall of fame? There are a lot of guys in there that most people have never heard of. Guys someday might not seem like great fighters, but if they were dominant in their time they deserve to be there.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Your logic is so flawed it is almost comical.
> 
> You are basically saying any fighter who has won a title and didn't even defend it should be in. Other sports have hundreds more competitors that are active each year. other sports have had 50+ more years to add HOFers.
> 
> ...


look at the pro wrestling hall of fame. i think they inducted about 30-50 in a year.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just read up on the WWE HoF - It was started in 1993 and has inducted somewhere between 1 and 11 members a year... 1997-2003 no inductions were made...
What strikes me about their HoF is that it covers ALL of pro wrestling, just not their modern day competition... So that means their HoF in the 9 or 10 years they have been inducting has had to catch up with 40-50 years of wrestling, hence the large amounts of inductees...

Of the record-breaking 11 inductees in 2004 less than half, HALF, were know for their work OUTSIDE WWE, which just proves they are catching up to history... Not a problem the UFC HoF has since it is UFC-exclusive and the UFC "only" has 17 years of history compared to pro wrestling which has more than half a century...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> look at the pro wrestling hall of fame. i think they inducted about 30-50 in a year.


Are we seriously bringing up an organization that is based on entertainment rather than real athletics and sanctioned fights?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Just read up on the WWE HoF - It was started in 1993 and has inducted somewhere between 1 and 11 members a year... 1997-2003 no inductions were made...
> What strikes me about their HoF is that it covers ALL of pro wrestling, just not their modern day competition... So that means their HoF in the 9 or 10 years they have been inducting has had to catch up with 40-50 years of wrestling, hence the large amounts of inductees...
> 
> Of the record-breaking 11 inductees in 2004 less than half, HALF, were know for their work OUTSIDE WWE, which just proves they are catching up to history... Not a problem the UFC HoF has since it is UFC-exclusive and the UFC "only" has 17 years of history compared to pro wrestling which has more than half a century...


WWE hall of fame is shit and a joke. they have pete rose the baseball guy who couldnt even make the baseball hall of fame inducted there....

im talking about the pro wrestling hall of fame.
http://www.pwi-online.com/pages/hallofame.html
i made a mistake, they had about 120! inductees in 1996

and i havent watched pro wrestling in years


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Just read up on the WWE HoF - It was started in 1993 and has inducted somewhere between 1 and 11 members a year... 1997-2003 no inductions were made...
> What strikes me about their HoF is that it covers ALL of pro wrestling, just not their modern day competition... So that means their HoF in the 9 or 10 years they have been inducting has had to catch up with 40-50 years of wrestling, hence the large amounts of inductees...
> 
> Of the record-breaking 11 inductees in 2004 less than half, HALF, were know for their work OUTSIDE WWE, which just proves they are catching up to history... Not a problem the UFC HoF has since it is UFC-exclusive and the UFC "only" has 17 years of history compared to pro wrestling which has more than half a century...


Exactly.

Boxers and Pro wrestlers have many more fights than a UFC fighter. A guy that had a handful of fights in teh UFC, shouldn't be considered for the UFC HOF.

There is no NBA HOF. It is the Pro Basketball HOF, hence not just NBA players. 

The NFL is the NFL, because it is basically the only football played. Sure the Canadian league, but that is it. 

Just because a guy did well for a couple fights in the UFC doesn't mean they should be in teh UFC HOF. Until there is a "MMA HOF" guys with a few fights in the UFC should be no where close to the HOF unless they changed the organization, like Royce Gracie. You should have to win a belt with a solid UFC career to even be considered and even then a guy like Sherk shouldn't be in the HOF. He has a great record, but in a time the UFC had a crap LW division. He won a belt against a GREEN Florian and then seriously defended against Franca...haha and was caught with roids. 

Andre Reed is like top 5 in many NFL all time categories. He retired over 10 years ago. He is still not in the NFL HOF.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

UFC86 said:


> WWE hall of fame is shit and a joke. they have pete rose the baseball guy who couldnt even make the baseball hall of fame inducted there....
> 
> im talking about the pro wrestling hall of fame.
> http://www.pwi-online.com/pages/hallofame.html
> ...


If the WWE HoF is a joke how come you are so concerned about the UFC HoF? They are the same thing, one is just for a MMA-company and one is for a pro-wrestling company... The Pro Wrestling HoF's counterpart in MMA should not be the UFC HoF, it should be an MMA HoF...

And as for the 120 inductees, that is just ridicilous for so many reasons... First of all, it was their first year of existence, so as I previously mentioned they had to catch up to history... Secondly, imagine you were going into a HoF for something you have dedicated your life to promoting, to making better... How would you feel knowing you were just one of 120?! Inducting that many people into any HoF in ONE YEAR just denotes and degrades what the people truly worthy have done... Such a shame and I hope we never see anything close to those kinds of inductions in the UFC HoF because it would make it look cheap and like less of a deal than it's supposed to be :/


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

i wanted to know certain things about the early ufc

why where there almost no other bjj players in ufc 1-9?
wasnt Royce going into the octagon and then throwing in the towel the dumbest thing possible? couldnt he just forefeit before and find a replacement that also does bjj?
ever since Royce's draw with Ken all i see him do is complain. complaining the ufc had time limit (why would you let a fight go past half an hour without finishing?), complain yoshida didnt choke him out, then changing the rules in the rematch and pretending like you won, using steroids against sakuraba in the rematch, saying he can beat matt hughes etc.

what styles were missing from UFC? i know the ones that were there (from ufc 1-9)
Brazilian Jiu Jitsu- Royce Gracie, Joe Moriera
Shootfighting (Catchwrestling)-Ken Shamrock,Jerry Bohlander
Freestyle (wrestling)- Dan Severn, Mark schultz
Greco-Roman (wrestling)- Don Frye
Boxing- art jimmerson, Sam Adkins, melton bowen
Muay Thai- Orlando Wiet, Anthony Macias,\ 
Vale Tudo- Marco Ruas 
Capoeira- Eldo Dias Xavier 
Savate- Gegard Gordeau
Lua- John Matua 
Sumo- teila tuli, Emmanuel Yarbrough
Jiu Jitsu- He-Man Gipson
Judo- Ramco Pardoel, Joe Charles
Aikido- Jack McGauhglin 
*****- Oleg Taktarov, Frank Hamaker
Ninjutsu- steve jennum
Okinawa (Karate)- Ryan Parker
Kyokushin (Karate)- Minoki Ichihara, Gerry Harris
Goju Ryu (Karate)- Ron Van Clief, Harold Howard
Shorin Ryu (karate)- Marcus Bossett, Johnny Rhodes
American Kenpo (Karate)- Zane Frazier
white tiger Kenpo (karate)- Keith Hackney
Kickboxing (Karate)- Kevin Rosier
Krav Maga/Histadrut- Moti Horenstein
Shaolin (Kung Fu)- Felix Lee mitchell
Five Animals (kung fu)- Jason Delucia
Northern Praying Manthis (Kung Fu)- Joel Sutton
Art of War (Kung fu)- Tai Bowden
Wing Chun (kung fu)- Scott Baker, Asbel Cancio
Jeet Kune Do(Kung fu)- David Hood , Todd Medina
San Soo (kung fu)-Thaddeus Luster
Pakua Chan/Baguazhang (Kung Fu)- Thomas Ramirez
Moo Yea Do- Mark Hall 
Kuk Sool Won- Gary Goodridge 
Tae Kwon Do- Patrick Smith, Cal Worsham
Hapkido-John Dowdy 
Silat- Alberta Cerra Leon
Tung Kung Kalan- Onassis Parungau 

were some of the fighting styles listed real? Kimo's TKD, David Levicki wing tsun, Trap Fighting (Paul Varelans),pit fighting (tank, ferrozo), Duane Cason extension fighting, SAFTA (jon hess), Joe Son Do (mixing of judo and tkd) by Joe Son, pro wrestling (Geza kalman jr), Greg Stott (RIP/freestyle), Reza Nazri (wing Chun/wrestling)

also heres a list: http://www.angelfire.com/ct/TomasiFighters/
The Top 5 Most Successful Styles in the UFC. 
Shootfighting 
Wrestling 
Jiu-Jitsu 
Pit Fighting 
***** 

The Top 5 Most Unsuccessful Styles in the UFC. 
Boxing 
Sumo 
Luta Livre 
Kickboxing 
Wing Chun Kung Fu


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

how about inducting some retired fighters into the hall of fame?

Don Frye
Mark Kerr
Oleg Taktarov
Frank Shamrock
Frank Trigg- cut by ufc
Bas Rutten- bad knee
Igor Vovchanchyn- some minor injuries
Heath Herring- brock lesnar claims due to him
Hidehiko Yoshida
Evan Tanner- dead
Will Ribeiro- motorcycle accident
Genki Sudo
Hayato "Mach" Sakurai
Rickson Gracie- claimed it was too easy


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll give you Rutten and Frye 

Rutten not so much, the majority of his career was spent elsewhere making a name for himself


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

how about fighters that allgedly did PED's? Coleman, Belfort, Tito, Cro Cop, Wanderlei, Ken Shamrock, Frank Shamrock all rumored to have done some anabolic steroids. should they still be in the HOF if thats the case?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> how about fighters that allgedly did PED's? Coleman, Belfort, Tito, Cro Cop, Wanderlei, Ken Shamrock, Frank Shamrock all rumored to have done some anabolic steroids. should they still be in the HOF if thats the case?


Are we really going to get in on this here too. Rumors are not fact. Barnett popped positive 3 times that hurts him. Tito, Cro cop, Wanerlei, and Frank have never and YOU'RE ridiculous speculations shouldn't keep them out of the HOF. I don't know about Belfort, for two reasons. He did popped positive once, but also much of his achievements were outside the UFC as well.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

how about including some ironmen?

*Travis "the ironman" Fulton*- 256 fights: 200 wins (193 finishes, 127 submissions, 64ko/tko all 3 statistics are highest in mma), 46 losses, 10 draws debut 1996. that equals 256 in 14 years or 18 fights per year. fought in 89 different promotions
Won 23 fights in a row, lost to Mike Whitehead and then won another 20 in a row for combined 43-1!
Has 38 clean KO's (not TKO) 
Won 35 submission (strikes) fights with 5 in a row (including 2 over Bruce Nelson who he fought 4 times) 31 via arm bar submission (2 triangle armbar)and could rival Giva Santana's 10 armbar wins in a row, won 25 by RNC 11 by guillotine and twice by heel hook twice by keylock, once by headlock, twice by kimura

*Jeremy Horn*- 111 fights: 86 wins (55 submission wins 3rd highest in MMA), 20 losses, 5 ties. debut 1996 was on an 18 fight win streak, fought in 45 different promotions (4th highest) has 13 wins by armbar and 15 by RNC


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Horn had won some kind've title than he would undoubtably be in the UFC Hall of Fame. However, all that he has on his record is a title shot. So for the most part that is it!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder if the ufc will ever put fedor in the hall of fame even if he never steps into the ufc octagon?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

UFC86 said:


> how about including some ironmen?
> 
> *Travis "the ironman" Fulton*- 256 fights: 200 wins (193 finishes, 127 submissions, 64ko/tko all 3 statistics are highest in mma), 46 losses, 10 draws debut 1996. that equals 256 in 14 years or 18 fights per year. fought in 89 different promotions
> Won 23 fights in a row, lost to Mike Whitehead and then won another 20 in a row for combined 43-1!
> ...





marcthegame said:


> I wonder if the ufc will ever put fedor in the hall of fame even if he never steps into the ufc octagon?


It is the UFC Hall of Fame, not the mma hall of fame. Fedor and Fulton never fought in the UFC so they shouldn't and won't be included. Horn was never a top fighter which is what the Hall fame should be.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I wonder who is going to make an independent MMA Hall of Fame. There really needs to be one of those for those outside the UFC and not on Dana White's good side. That's one of the flaws of the UFC Hall of Fame is that the guys inducted have to be on good terms with Dana White!


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

I would like to add BJJ master Luis Franca who was taught by Maeda himself and whose lineage does not descend from a Gracie in any way whatsoever. He taught Oswaldo Fadda all the way down to Jacara!
In the 1950's Fadda's team challenged the Gracies in the only BJJ challenge to the Gracie family.

http://forums.mmaweekly.com/archive/index.php/t-40416.html

Also honorable mention to Steven Seagal who mastered Aikido and starrted in the movie Under Siege. He recently was teaching UFC champions Anderson Silva and Lyoto Machida in which both fighters won by front kick knockout.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I didn't realize how old this thread was. Good intro post, had a few chuckles and a lot of the guys are spot on (ones whom are retired). :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not sure who resurrected it. The one thing though is that most of the UFC Hall of Famers aren't retired. Randy and Royce are the only ones, the rest of them are active.


----------

